

Show HN - socl.in - ved
http://www.socl.in/
Social twist to calendar+todo list - http://www.socl.in/
A few good social features - still in very alpha stage, your comments are welcome.
======
moe
You badly need a screencast or image-slideshow on there - show, not tell!

I had to force myself to read through that text-pitch - under normal
conditions I'd have closed the tab after the first 1-2 sentences. Partly
because it's not well written and partly due to the fancy font that makes it
hard to read.

~~~
ved
Thanks, screencast is almost complete. Thanks for reviewing the text too - I
will try to change it asap..

------
wyclif
Your description text needs help, particularly the first sentence:

 _Socl is the social calendar and to-do list. Your calendar events will be
posted to your social world(only if you wish)_

1\. Socl is not _the_ social calendar, it is _a_ social calendar. I don't know
why the "-ial" in _social_ has a strikethrough. 2. You need a space between
the end of "world" and the beginning of the parenthesis. 3. _Socl is in its
early stage - something like a pre-alpha._ Wait, "something like" pre-alpha? I
think you mean "pre-alpha", right? It would be much more succinct and better
in every way to simply say, "Socl is in pre-alpha release" or, alternatively,
"Socl is pre-alpha."

~~~
mmcdan
Only the "ia" has the strikethrough. I think it's to show that the product
name "Socl" = "Social" - "ia". I agree that it is confusing though.

~~~
ved
Agreed..changed.

------
prateekdayal
Google groups for feedback? Really? You have to make it easier than that.

~~~
ved
Sure, can you suggest a better way ? will a internal support forum help.
Google group was just a quick way as I did not have much time...thanks for
review.

~~~
prateekdayal
You can use the uservoice/getsatisfaction widget.

Also, do checkout <http://supportbee.com> (we are working on it right now so
only beta signup)

~~~
ved
Thanks let me check getsatisfaction.

------
JoachimSchipper
What's up with the growing blue thingy (click anywhere)? It causes the form to
shift downward, and I don't get the point at all.

Also, "sign-in or signin using..." is awkward. Finally, the drop-shadow and
strike-through (soc-ia-l) is a bit much.

------
elvisds
Just signed up. Neat application. I like the colors.

1\. The font makes things hard to read. Have a clear font.

2\. When I say "Next Wednesday" in the Event Time, it calculates the date for
me, which is neat. But when you show the list of events, you show the date and
not "Next Wednesday" -- which is the way I remember it.

3\. An option for DD/MM/YYYY date format would help.

4\. If I say "Next Wednesday", you'll assume "At around 12.00PM". I think you
should just say "Next Wednesday", and show timing info only if the user has
entered it explicitly

------
svetlins
Just a thought - is there some reason you can't autodetect timezone
information with js? (new Date().getTimezoneOffset())

~~~
ved
Doing it now. Thanks.

------
korussian
That's a really tough url/name.

~~~
rubidium
Agreed. I like how some companies get around the long name problem. The
<http://regionalhelpwanted.com/> sites all have the url
<http://[regionalname]helpwanted.com/> and the tag-line "long name... amazing
results". Even if it's a longer name, it's memorable if you hear a radio ad.

Of course, everyone wants to be a household name like flickr and all.

~~~
markkat
Hm. socasion, socimark, evencial, daycial, plancial. All open com's. Not
awesome, but that just took a moment. Not having a .com is an unnecessary
barrier.

------
jokull
Please have a way to follow people like on twitter. People want to know where
their idols (the kind of people you follow on Twitter) are going to be. Expose
your thoughts on twitter; expose your social geo info on socl.in.

~~~
ved
Very good idea..will introduce soon.

------
cammil
Bug: clicked on facebook icon, got this:

"{ "error": { "type": "OAuthException", "message": "Invalid redirect_uri:
Given URL is not allowed by the Application configuration." } }"

(Using Opera 11.01)

~~~
ved
Fixed this, Seems like FB changed a few things on graph API

------
gawker
I'm not sure what the value added is. It seems like it's a social calendar yet
there's a note saying you don't have to share it if you don't want to so I'm
confused.

~~~
ved
Idea is that you are not forced to share every event. You can mute some
personal events. If you notice twitter of facebook timelines, most of the
people want to share what they are doing now or in near future. This is where
the idea came from.

------
ved
Incorporated most of the comments...Thanks for the review guys.

